# Acting like an old woman?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Went to look at two used slug guns for sale yesterday as I can't make up my mind on what I want to do.
first was this one, *USED ITHACA 37 12GA 3" M370022009 24" RIFLED*. Wasn't any where near what I expected. It was all black and had a tupper wear stock and fore arm. Although not listed it wore a banner scope mounted to a rail on the reciver. the barrel had a rail on it too. I figure that the banner had a short eye relief so it wouldn't work in the barrel rail. Rather than spend money for a scope that would work in the barrel rail the reciver was drilled and tapped. For the money I was turned off.

Second one was one of these two as I only saw one, *USED SAVAGE 210 12GA G423032 RIFLED *(this one could have been the one I didn't see.) *USED SAVAGE 210 12GA 3" F878892 24" FULLY RIFLED SYN STOCK*. The one I looked at had the tupper wear stock. The bolt was smooth as silk and the over all condition was very good. No scope on it but there was a rail for the rings. I wasn't sure about the skinny butt stock though Looked like it would cut your shoulder off it you were not wearing heavy hunting clothing on the upper body when you touched it off.
Also looked at a Mossberg (what were the bolt slug guns 695?) what ever. Better butt stock, wider, was ported wondered if it was factory? but the bolt really sucked it was heavy and catchie when cycleing it. Also felt like the bolt handle wasn't long enough to give leverage to open it. Maybe that would all work out in usage. Fellow told me they had just got it in so wasn't priced or listed yet. He said they could maybe have the smith clean up the bolt rail some too.

As for the savage I didn't see the fellow told me they were doing inventory and restocking the guns into bolt rifle, pump rifle, auto rifle and others also trying to keep the brands altogher. The shot guns were going the same way and with 5 persons doing it it would at the end of the week before they knew where each used gun was.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

After months and months of trying to figure out what I wanted in a slug gun looking at new & used models at guns shops, pawn shops and the internet I knew I could not afford _*what I * _ really felt was the best.
http://www.ithacagun.com/deerslayer2.html
http://www.ithacagun.com/deerslayer3.html

Second choice was a bolt action of some sorts. Appears I am many days late and dollars short to get a choice of new one. I did look at the new Savage 220. Ive got to say I was deeply disappointed in the one I was showen the only one the dealer had in stock. The recoil pad was pealing off right out of the box. the bolt had a catch in it at about half travel. The dealer said all could be fixed Of which I am sure it could have been. I just couldn't see why some thing like that made it thru final inspection and was shipped to a dealer.

I did how ever find some thing that I liked well enough I could live with it.
Remington 870 express slug in 20 gage.










Now to get out and start trying to find what it likes.

*Thank you all who gave advice and suggestions.* _*I must also thank my wife for the silver annaversy presant.*_

;D Al


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I like the Remington Core Lokt Ultra, I think they come in 20. Very expensive. I am using Hornady SST now, cheaper/5. Smaller slug though, seem to work good. I like the 20 ga slug guns, you won't loose much if anything compared to 12. If it is rifled, which you prabably already know, use the Sabot slugs. Be prepared for the price


----------

